# How soon should I try again?



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

I've just had a BFN this morning on my 2nd IUI  .  My DH and I are thinking of going straight to the 3rd go (i.e. waiting a few days until I get AF, then starting Puregon injections on day 4, 6 and 8 of cycle).  

For some this may be TMI, but I had a break between 1st IUI and 2nd IUI.  My AF just after the 1st BFN was normal, but then the next month I had a really heavy flow on one day with big clots of blood, which I guess was the lining that had been artifically enhanced by the drugs.  I don't feel I need a break emotionally, but maybe I do physically? Do I need some time for my system to clear itself before trying again?  I've sent an e-mail to my Doctor with these questions, but I'm being treated in France and he is non-communicative to say the least.  

Any advice ladies, much appreciated.  Hope this rollercoaster ends soon....


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi sorry you got BFN.    I'm also using puregon and my clinic won't allow back to back they say leave a month for the drugs to get out of your system. I got a heavy flow like you said with the clots right after and then back to normal but good luck whatever you decide to do. Hoping this one works for you, i'm injecting now so hopefully not long for me. 
Do what you feel is right for you.


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Missy123, keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------

